

Apple's iPhone 4S Battery Troubles Now Joined By New Problems - angryasian
http://www.pcworld.com/article/243656/apples_iphone_4s_battery_troubles_now_joined_by_new_problems.html

======
billpatrianakos
Updates over wifi rule! I did my first one today! Worked like a charm and it
was incredibly fast. Does the update download in the background and notify you
only when it's done? Because it seemed like all it did was instantly install
the update, there was no waiting like there usually is for a download. I had
it done on my first gen iPad and iphone4

